# Horse Show Groom Horror Stories



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I found a post on another forum with some pretty funny stories about grooms. 


Does anyone have stories of their own?

I don't because I've never ever been to a horse show.

*Edited*
removed a link- Appy


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

not sure if this is what you mean but-

Shad goes brownish in winter and last year mum had the 'great' :roll: idea to dye him black! :shock: he has had his tail dyed before so we were sure he wouldn't have a reaction to it. anyway once we finished and he was dry........................NEVER AGAIN .it was patchy!!! :x :evil: :shock: luckily by the time the next show came around i had bathed him enough that it wasn't as noticable..... lol i remember every time i had a lesson, my trainers husband would say 'that horse looks like it's been dyed' with a smirk on his face lol


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I know someone who used Glo-white and left it sit on the coat, so turned her pinto purple :? 

I also know someone who was using a falsie and it fell out in the middle of one of her classes.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I didn't mean grooming. I meant a show groom as in the person who helps the rider with their horse for competition. I had a link with the post with some good stories but a mod removed it and I have no idea why.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmm... I don't have any huge horror stories. But at the last A show of the year last year I was riding in the very first division on a pretty green 4 y/o. I got there early in case she needed some extra schooling only to find out that the braider hadn't even started on her mane! I nicely asked her when she would be finished and tried not to panic.... until 5 minutes before my class was supposed to start! I started getting more adament about getting ready and the braider said in a very condescending voice "Don't worry, they won't move on to the next division without you..." I'm thinking, I still have to school! FORTUNATELY my horse was wonderful! But I warmed up in like 5 minutes and had to show. I hate doing that to horses.


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have never been to a show and am going to one next month but I am planning on doing the grooming myself. :wink:


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

ha ha well straight after i finished an open class i had to switch horses and go into a Pony Club Rider class.. i had to change saddles, bridle, blanket and jacket (into jumper) in about 30 seconds.. i got changed and my parents did my horse.. i ended up with the wrong bridle anyway, my saddle cloth was upside down and i had the wrong tie on ha ha.. still came second though but the judge gave me a talking to *hehe* moral of story.. dont over commit and if you do, dont rush lol


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

my mistake i didnt switch horses, just gear lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

at the show two weekends ago I took my 2 year old gelding, so i just did showmanship, halter, and trail in hand... then i took over for my friend (i played showmom to her 12 year old so she could ride to for a change)... 

I called for a tack change because 2 kids were sharing a pair of chaps and i heard the change while we were at the barns so I made her run to the showring and grabbed the other girl, ripped the chaps off her and sent poor sarah in to the 50 and over class! I heard the wrong tack change!!! we had to switch the chaps over again and then do it at the right time. I laughed so hard i cried... teehee....


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I have a funny one...not a horror story.

I was grooming for a big Arab barn in the area - we had taken 6 horses to Culpepper VA in order to get them qualified for nationals. 

Well, there was one horse - a half paint/half arabian gelding named Luke (Slow Hand TA) - at home, he would roll in his stall and get stuck all the time, but our maintenance guys would always help him get up.

It was about 2:30 in the afternoon, we had just come back from eating lunch - I was doing a stall check to throw hay/make sure everyone had water - I looked in Luke's stall and at first didn't see him - 

But then, there he was - he had rolled himself right up against the far wall of the stall - all 4 feet straight up in the air. He wasn't panicked or anything...just kind of looking around :lol: 

I think he had probably been like that for a while...but we had to get pictures of him before we got him up :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

^^ can you post pictures?


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh please do post the pics kickshaw. I would LOVE to see that!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

ahh....I wish I could...my phone did not have a camera in it at the time, and I've since lost ties with the trainer.  

Sorry guys...you'll just have to imagine it - his lips were tired of staying shut, too, so they were kind of droopy, to where you could see his teeth and tongue - (i sound so cruel writing this!)

Here is a pic of the horse right side up, though


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, haha.
Cool stories!


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

kickshaw said:


> ahh....I wish I could...my phone did not have a camera in it at the time, and I've since lost ties with the trainer.
> 
> Sorry guys...you'll just have to imagine it - his lips were tired of staying shut, too, so they were kind of droopy, to where you could see his teeth and tongue - (i sound so cruel writing this!)
> 
> Here is a pic of the horse right side up, though


Oh, you're such a tease, lol.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> Oh, you're such a tease, lol.


ok, so imagine this minus the tack and droopy lips


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

blossom - your post was edited to remove an outside link. outside linking is not allowed in the forum unless the page is linked back to us. no other forum links please


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

well me & my trainer used to have a groom that helped us at shows. well, he was a mexican & hardly spoke any english. well differnt horses & different classes call for different bits. all the show bridles have maroon, maroon & gold, or maroon & black on it. My trainer & I just tell each other the bit we want & we know what each other is talkin about [like we dont use the actual name,we have our own code names.lol]. well i guess i wasnt thinking when i yelled for the "roll bit" & apperently he thought i said "cold bit" & he stuck the bridle in the cooler full of ice. finally after yellin forever for him to bring me my bridle he finally came over n was like "no, it no cold yet.still warm". luckily the bit he had gotten ice freakin cold wasnt the one i needed! shewww gawsh. he showed helped us for the first part of this season,but that was the end of it. now he just cleans stalls n stuff back at the farm!


----------

